# [portage] Neuste Versionen aller installierten Pakete ?

## ZX-81

Hallo,

bisher war ich der Meinung, dass mit 

```
emerge --update --deep --pretend world
```

alle installierten Pakete angezeigt werden, für die es eine neue Version gibt.

Auf einem System das bei obigem Befehl keine Pakete mehr anzeigt, habe ich aber gerade, beim Test ob ein bestimmtes Paket instaliert ist, gesehen, dass dieses nicht aktuell ist.

Ich befürchte, dass so z.B. Sicherheitsupdates vergessen werden können. 

Gibt es andere Optionen für emerge damit das klappt?

ZX

----------

## steveb

Aus diesem Grund habe ich bei mir folgende alias Einträge definiert:

```
alias deep-list="for i in \$(qpkg -I -nc);do if (emerge -pO \$i|grep -q \"U \]\");then echo \$i;fi;done"

alias deep-list-ver="for i in \$(qpkg -I -nc);do if (emerge -pO \$i|grep -q \"U \]\");then echo \$(emerge -pO \$i|sed -n \"s/.*U \] \(.*\)/\1/gIp\");fi;done"

alias deep-update="for i in \$(qpkg -I -nc);do if (emerge -pO \$i|grep -q \"U \]\");then emerge \$i;fi;done"
```

Wenn ich dann echt alle Packete auf den neuen Stand bringen will, dann führe ich einfach deep-update aus. Ansonsten kannst Du mit deep-list-ver auch sehen welche Packete eigendlich ein Update hätten.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Earthwings

Hm, da gibt es aber ein paar Probleme mit dem Skript. Zum einen ist es durch die --nodeps (-O) Aufrufe fehleranfällig, falls die Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllt wird (neues Paket oder neuere Version benötigt, statt dem grep nach "U" vielleicht emerge mit Parameter --noreplace (-n) aufrufen?). Außerdem wird die world Datei mit unnötigen Einträgen gefüllt, da der --oneshot (-1) Parameter fehlt. qpkg hat auch so seine Probleme, hat ein paar Fehler, wird nicht mehr gewartet und demnächst entfernt.

@ZX-81 Schau mal die world Datei durch (/var/lib/portage/world), ob wichtige Einträge fehlen. Eventuell auch mal regenworld laufen lassen. emerge -uD world aktualisiert alles, wenn die world Datei in Ordnung ist.

----------

## c07

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> emerge -uD world aktualisiert alles, wenn die world Datei in Ordnung ist.

 

Aber nur, wenn man entweder keine Stage1 verwendet hat oder deren Rückstände mit einem Cruft-Skript sorgfältig beseitigt hat. Die Stage1 enthält Dateien, die u.U. niemals deinstalliert werden, weil sie nicht in der Datenbank für die installierten Pakete auftauchen.

Ebenso ist es prinzipiell denkbar, dass ein Paket erst im Betrieb sicherheitsrelevante Dateien erzeugt, die man nur noch manuell loswird. Am sichersten ist es immer noch, wenn man die Sicherheitshinweise regelmäßig mitliest und sich selber um die nötigen Schritte kümmert, statt allein einem Automatismus zu vertrauen, der nie perfekt sein kann.

----------

## phixom

Wenn du nur Sicherheitsupdates einspielen willst, gibts glsa-check.

dazu gibts 2 Möglichkeiten

```

for i in `glsa-check -nl | sed -n 's/^\([0-9]\{6\}-[0-9]\{2\}\)\( \[N\] \)\(.*\)\((\( .*\/.* \))$\)/\1/ p'  `;do  glsa-check -f $i;done

```

nimmt glsa-check zum fixen ( experimental)

aus der Helpausgabe: "-f      --fix           : try to auto-apply this GLSA (experimental)"

$i hat in dem Falle die glsa-nummer.

oder 

```

for i in `glsa-check -nl | sed -n 's/^\([0-9]\{6\}-[0-9]\{2\}\)\( \[N\] \)\(.*\)\((\( .*\/.* \))$\)/\5/ p'  `;do  emerge IRGENWELCHEPARAMETER  $i;done

```

$i hat in dem Falle das Packet z.B: net-mail/cmd5checkpw

Ist beides nicht ausgereift sollte aber gehen.

phixom

----------

## ZX-81

@steveb: Danke für die aliase, ist eine gute Möglichkeit mal gegenzuchecken ob man Update-Leichen im System hat.

@Earthwings: Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass mein System inkonsistent ist. Mit Hilfe von steveb allias deep-list-ver habe ich alle meine Systeme durchgecheckt und alle sechs hatten derartige Inkonsistenzen. Zwei davon sind recht neu (2004.3), und ich habe keine Ahnung warum manche Einträge aus dem world file verschwunden sind.  :Rolling Eyes: 

@c07: Ich denke, dass man den Automatismus schon ganz tauglich hinbekommen sollte (Meine derzeit sechs Systeme manuell zu pflegen ist mir zu aufwendig   :Embarassed:  ). Dazu muss ich jetzt aber wohl erst mal meine world files reparieren.

Danke Euch allen,

ZX

----------

## limes

schockierende Nachrichten  :Shocked: 

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   emerge -uD world aktualisiert alles, wenn die world Datei in Ordnung ist. 
> 
> Aber nur, wenn man entweder keine Stage1 verwendet hat oder deren Rückstände mit einem Cruft-Skript sorgfältig beseitigt hat. Die Stage1 enthält Dateien, die u.U. niemals deinstalliert werden, weil sie nicht in der Datenbank für die installierten Pakete auftauchen.

 

Kannst du bitte angeben, um welche Rückstände es sich handelt? Warum tauchen manche Pakete nicht in der DB auf?

----------

## c07

 *limes wrote:*   

> Warum tauchen manche Pakete nicht in der DB auf?

 

Der Grund ist vermutlich, dass Portage vorgegaukelt werden soll, dass (fast) kein Paket auf dem System existiert und deshalb tatsächlich alles neu gebaut wird, auch wenn auf der Stage schon die aktuellste Version drauf ist. Aber das hat halt den Nebeneffekt, dass die alte Version nicht beseitigt wird, wenn es seither eine neue Version gibt. Wenn die alte Version Dateien hat, die es in der neuen nicht mehr gibt (oder die umbenannt worden sind), bleiben sie ewig als Leichen erhalten. Ebenso, wenn die eigenen USE-Flags dazu führen, dass andere Dateien erzeugt werden. Es gibt auch ganze Pakete, die man deshalb nicht mehr loswird, obwohl sie nicht obligatorisch sind (zumindest cronbase).

Wenn man die Leichen unmittelbar nach dem "emerge system" der Installation beseitigt, ist das noch relativ leicht. Die einfachere Methode ist, eine Stage3 zu installieren, aber trotzdem den Bootstrap auszuführen (wenn man eigentlich eine Stage1 will) und danach ein "emerge -e system" zu machen. Damit hat man auch alles neu gebaut, aber zusätzlich eine intakte Paketdatenbank (die auf der Stage3 ist angeblich korrekt).

Es gibt etliche (englische) Threads zu dem Thema, z.B. den hier.

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> qpkg hat auch so seine Probleme, hat ein paar Fehler, wird nicht mehr gewartet und demnächst entfernt.
> 
> 

 

Echt? Und ich habe mich schon von meinem Liebling etcat auf qpgk umgewöhnt. Ehrlich gesagt hat mir qpkg nie gefallen,  weil es ausser dem Namen mit dpkg gar nicht verwand ist. Im Zusammenhang mit gentoolkit wurde irgendwo behauptet das qpkg etcat ablösen soll.

Ich wäre für aktuelle Infos dankbar, weil ich Funktionen wie "welchem Paket gehört die Datei?" oder "welche Versionen gibt es?" schon recht oft nutze.

----------

## psyqil

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Es gibt etliche (englische) Threads zu dem Thema, z.B. den hier.

 Oder den: *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

> The issue is that stage1 and stage2 tarballs had an incomplete /var/db/pkg entry, making it possible for issues in certain exotic cases. To circumvent this, you can indeed do a stage1 from stage3. However, that's fixing the symptoms, not the cause. 
> 
>  In 2005.0, we'll make sure that all the stage tarballs are sane so that you can do a stage1 with stage1 without having to wonder if anything could go wrong. 

 

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Echt?

 Jup! Im moment ist equery angesagt.

----------

## steveb

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Jup! Im moment ist equery angesagt.

 dazu habe ich mir auch einen alias gemacht:

```
alias deep-upd='portage_world=( $(equery -C -q l 2>&1|grep -v "^[\t ]\{1,\}"|sed "s:^\(.*\)-[0-9\.\-]\{1,\}.*$:\1:gI"|sort|uniq) );echo emerge -upvD ${portage_world[@]};emerge -upvD ${portage_world[@]}'
```

Ist noch relativ lustig zu sehen, wass alles so versucht wird emergt zu werden und dann schlussendlich Fehler produziert. Bei mir wird z.B. app-editors/vi versucht aber es gibt kein Package app-editors/vi bei mir. Wenn ich es versuche zu löschen, dann beklagt sich Portage darüber, dass ich ein Package aus dem system profile löschen will. Na ja....

```
gentoo / # deep-upd

emerge -upvD app-accessibility/festival app-accessibility/gnome-mag app-accessibility/gnome-speech app-accessibility/gnopernicus app-accessibility/gok app-accessibility/java-access-bridge app-accessibility/speech-tools app-admin/addpatches app-admin/fam app-admin/gnome-system-tools app-admin/gnomesu app-admin/metalog app-admin/skey app-admin/sudo app-admin/superadduser app-admin/usbview app-arch/arj app-arch/bzip2 app-arch/cabextract app-arch/cksfv app-arch/cpio app-arch/file-roller app-arch/gzip app-arch/lha app-arch/macutil app-arch/ncompress app-arch/rar app-arch/rpm2targz app-arch/rzip app-arch/sharutils app-arch/tar app-arch/unace app-arch/unarj app-arch/unlzx app-arch/unrar app-arch/unshield app-arch/unzip app-arch/zip app-benchmarks/dbench app-cdr/bchunk app-cdr/bin2iso app-cdr/cdrdao app-cdr/cdrtools app-cdr/cdrx app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools app-cdr/k3b app-cdr/mp3burn app-cdr/simplecdrx app-cdr/xcdroast app-crypt/cryptplug app-crypt/gnupg app-crypt/gpgme app-crypt/hashalot app-crypt/mit-krb5 app-crypt/opencdk app-crypt/qca app-crypt/qca-tls app-dicts/aspell-br app-dicts/aspell-ca app-dicts/aspell-cs app-dicts/aspell-cy app-dicts/aspell-da app-dicts/aspell-de app-dicts/aspell-el app-dicts/aspell-en app-dicts/aspell-eo app-dicts/aspell-es app-dicts/aspell-fo app-dicts/aspell-fr app-dicts/aspell-it app-dicts/aspell-nl app-dicts/aspell-no app-dicts/aspell-pl app-dicts/aspell-pt app-dicts/aspell-ro app-dicts/aspell-ru app-dicts/aspell-sk app-dicts/aspell-sv app-dicts/aspell-uk app-dicts/ispell-cs app-dicts/ispell-da app-dicts/ispell-de app-dicts/ispell-es app-dicts/ispell-fr app-dicts/ispell-it app-dicts/ispell-lt app-dicts/ispell-pt app-dicts/ispell-pt-br app-dicts/ispell-ru app-dicts/ispell-sv app-doc/chmlib app-doc/doxygen app-editors/bluefish app-editors/gedit app-editors/hexedit app-editors/jedit app-editors/mp app-editors/nano app-editors/scite app-editors/vi app-emulation/pearpc-cvs app-emulation/vmware-workstation app-emulation/wine-cvs app-misc/figlet app-misc/mc app-misc/mime-types app-misc/screen app-office/abiword app-office/dia app-office/dia2code app-office/gnofin app-office/gnucash app-office/gnumeric app-office/koffice app-office/ooodi app-office/openoffice app-office/planner app-office/scribus app-office/siag app-pda/gnome-pilot app-pda/gnome-pilot-conduits app-pda/jpilot app-pda/pilot-link app-portage/ebuilder app-portage/genlop app-portage/gentoo-stats app-portage/gentoolkit app-portage/ufed app-shells/bash app-shells/sash app-shells/tcsh app-text/a2ps app-text/acroread app-text/antiword app-text/aspell app-text/build-docbook-catalog app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd app-text/docbook-sgml-utils app-text/docbook-xml-dtd app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets app-text/docbook2X app-text/dos2unix app-text/enchant app-text/ggv app-text/ghostscript app-text/gnome-spell app-text/gpdf app-text/htmltidy app-text/ispell app-text/jadetex app-text/openjade app-text/opensp app-text/psutils app-text/sablotron app-text/scrollkeeper app-text/sgml-common app-text/t1utils app-text/tetex app-text/unix2dos app-text/wv app-text/wv2 app-text/xpdf dev-cpp/gconfmm dev-cpp/gnomemm dev-cpp/gtkmm dev-cpp/libbinio dev-cpp/libglademm dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm dev-cpp/libgnomemm dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm dev-db/cdb dev-db/sqlite dev-java/ant dev-java/ant-core dev-java/ant-tasks dev-java/antlr dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin dev-java/bcel dev-java/blackdown-jdk dev-java/blackdown-jre dev-java/bsh dev-java/commons-beanutils dev-java/commons-collections dev-java/commons-logging dev-java/commons-net dev-java/java-config dev-java/jdepend dev-java/jikes dev-java/jsch dev-java/junit dev-java/jython dev-java/jzlib dev-java/libreadline-java dev-java/log4j dev-java/oro dev-java/regexp dev-java/rhino dev-java/sun-j2sdk dev-java/sun-jdk dev-java/xalan dev-java/xerces dev-lang/icc dev-lang/nasm dev-lang/perl dev-lang/python dev-lang/swig dev-lang/tcl dev-lang/tk dev-libs/DirectFB dev-libs/apr dev-libs/apr-util dev-libs/atk dev-libs/boost dev-libs/cdk dev-libs/cyrus-sasl dev-libs/dietlibc dev-libs/elfutils dev-libs/expat dev-libs/fribidi dev-libs/g-wrap dev-libs/glib dev-libs/gmp dev-libs/libIDL dev-libs/libcdio dev-libs/libcroco dev-libs/libevent dev-libs/libgcrypt dev-libs/libgpg-error dev-libs/libmal dev-libs/libmix dev-libs/libmrproject dev-libs/libole2 dev-libs/libpcre dev-libs/libsigc++ dev-libs/libunicode dev-libs/libusb dev-libs/libxml dev-libs/libxml2 dev-libs/libxslt dev-libs/lzo dev-libs/newt dev-libs/nspr dev-libs/nss dev-libs/openssl dev-libs/popt dev-libs/pth dev-libs/slib dev-perl/Archive-Zip dev-perl/Audio-Tools dev-perl/Audio-Wav dev-perl/Compress-Zlib dev-perl/Convert-ASN1 dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay dev-perl/Crypt-SmbHash dev-perl/DB_File dev-perl/Data-Dumper dev-perl/DateManip dev-perl/Digest-HMAC dev-perl/Digest-MD4 dev-perl/Digest-MD5 dev-perl/Digest-SHA1 dev-perl/ExtUtils-F77 dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker dev-perl/File-Spec dev-perl/Filter dev-perl/Getopt-Long dev-perl/HTML-Parser dev-perl/HTML-Tagset dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL dev-perl/Inline dev-perl/Locale-gettext dev-perl/MIME-Base64 dev-perl/MP3-Info dev-perl/Net-DNS dev-perl/Net-SSLeay dev-perl/PDL dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent dev-perl/PodParser dev-perl/SGMLSpm dev-perl/Safe dev-perl/String-ShellQuote dev-perl/TermReadKey dev-perl/Test-Harness dev-perl/Test-Simple dev-perl/Text-Balanced dev-perl/Time-Duration dev-perl/Time-HiRes dev-perl/Time-Local dev-perl/URI dev-perl/XML-DOM dev-perl/XML-Parser dev-perl/XML-RegExp dev-perl/XML-Writer dev-perl/XML-XSLT dev-perl/digest-base dev-perl/gtk-perl dev-perl/libnet dev-perl/libvorbis-perl dev-perl/libwww-perl dev-perl/libxml-perl dev-perl/perl-ldap dev-perl/perl-tk dev-python/PyQt dev-python/gnome-python dev-python/psyco dev-python/pygtk dev-python/pyopengl dev-python/pyorbit dev-python/python-cdb dev-python/python-fchksum dev-python/pyxml dev-python/qscintilla dev-python/sip dev-python/wxpython dev-ruby/ruby-config dev-tcltk/itcl dev-tcltk/iwidgets dev-tcltk/snack dev-util/ccache dev-util/ctags dev-util/cvs dev-util/desktop-file-utils dev-util/dialog dev-util/eclipse-sdk dev-util/gob dev-util/gperf dev-util/gtk-doc dev-util/guile dev-util/indent dev-util/intltool dev-util/kdevelop dev-util/lincvs dev-util/netbeans dev-util/pccts dev-util/pkgconfig dev-util/rapidsvn dev-util/subversion dev-util/tmake dev-util/valgrind dev-util/xdelta dev-util/xxdiff dev-util/yacc gnome-base/bonobo gnome-base/control-center gnome-base/eel gnome-base/gail gnome-base/gconf gnome-base/gdm gnome-base/gnome gnome-base/gnome-applets gnome-base/gnome-common gnome-base/gnome-desktop gnome-base/gnome-keyring gnome-base/gnome-libs gnome-base/gnome-mime-data gnome-base/gnome-panel gnome-base/gnome-print gnome-base/gnome-session gnome-base/gnome-vfs gnome-base/libbonobo gnome-base/libbonoboui gnome-base/libghttp gnome-base/libglade gnome-base/libgnome gnome-base/libgnomecanvas gnome-base/libgnomeprint gnome-base/libgnomeprintui gnome-base/libgnomeui gnome-base/libgtop gnome-base/librsvg gnome-base/nautilus gnome-base/oaf gnome-base/orbit gnome-extra/at-spi gnome-extra/bonobo-conf gnome-extra/bug-buddy gnome-extra/evolution-data-server gnome-extra/evolution-webcal gnome-extra/gal gnome-extra/gb gnome-extra/gcalctool gnome-extra/gconf-editor gnome-extra/gnome-games gnome-extra/gnome-media gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor gnome-extra/gnome-utils gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs gnome-extra/gtkhtml gnome-extra/gucharmap gnome-extra/guppi gnome-extra/libgail-gnome gnome-extra/libgsf gnome-extra/libgtkhtml gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner gnome-extra/yelp gnome-extra/zenity kde-base/arts kde-base/cervisia kde-base/kde kde-base/kde-env kde-base/kdeaccessibility kde-base/kdeaddons kde-base/kdeadmin kde-base/kdeartwork kde-base/kdebase kde-base/kdebase-pam kde-base/kdeedu kde-base/kdegames kde-base/kdegraphics kde-base/kdelibs kde-base/kdemultimedia kde-base/kdenetwork kde-base/kdepim kde-base/kdetoys kde-base/kdeutils kde-base/kdewebdev kde-base/kompare kde-base/unsermake kde-misc/kdiff3 kde-misc/krusader mail-client/evolution mail-client/mailx mail-client/mailx-support mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird mail-client/sylpheed mail-client/sylpheed-claws mail-client/sylpheed-claws-ghostscript-viewer mail-client/sylpheed-claws-maildir mail-client/sylpheed-claws-pgpinline mail-filter/disspam mail-filter/spamassassin mail-mta/ssmtp media-fonts/aquafont media-fonts/aquapfont media-fonts/arphicfonts media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en media-fonts/artwiz-fonts media-fonts/corefonts media-fonts/culmus media-fonts/efont-unicode media-fonts/freefonts media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-other media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std media-fonts/lfpfonts-var media-fonts/monafont media-fonts/oto media-fonts/sharefonts media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera media-fonts/urw-fonts media-gfx/eog media-gfx/gimp media-gfx/gimp-print media-gfx/gnome-iconedit media-gfx/gphoto2 media-gfx/graphviz media-gfx/imagemagick media-gfx/pfaedit media-gfx/sane-backends media-gfx/sane-frontends media-gfx/xloadimage media-libs/a52dec media-libs/aalib media-libs/adplug media-libs/alsa-lib media-libs/audiofile media-libs/bio2jack media-libs/compface media-libs/divx4linux media-libs/dumb media-libs/faad2 media-libs/flac media-libs/fontconfig media-libs/freetype media-libs/gd media-libs/gdk-pixbuf media-libs/giflib media-libs/gle media-libs/glut media-libs/gst-plugins media-libs/gstreamer media-libs/hermes media-libs/id3lib media-libs/imlib media-libs/imlib2 media-libs/jasper media-libs/jbigkit media-libs/jpeg media-libs/jpeg-mmx media-libs/ladspa-sdk media-libs/lcms media-libs/libao media-libs/libart_lgpl media-libs/libdv media-libs/libdvdcss media-libs/libdvdnav media-libs/libdvdread media-libs/libexif media-libs/libfame media-libs/libflash media-libs/libggi media-libs/libgii media-libs/libgphoto2 media-libs/libid3tag media-libs/libmad media-libs/libmikmod media-libs/libmng media-libs/libmovtar media-libs/libmpeg2 media-libs/libmpeg3 media-libs/libogg media-libs/libpng media-libs/libquicktime media-libs/libsamplerate media-libs/libsdl media-libs/libsndfile media-libs/libungif media-libs/libvorbis media-libs/libwmf media-libs/mpeg-lib media-libs/musicbrainz media-libs/nas media-libs/netpbm media-libs/openexr media-libs/portaudio media-libs/smpeg media-libs/speex media-libs/svgalib media-libs/t1lib media-libs/taglib media-libs/tiff media-libs/tunepimp media-libs/win32codecs media-libs/xine-lib media-libs/xpm media-libs/xvid media-plugins/alsa-jack media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis media-plugins/xmms-arts media-sound/alsa-headers media-sound/alsa-utils media-sound/cdparanoia media-sound/cdplay media-sound/esound media-sound/gom media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit media-sound/lame media-sound/madplay media-sound/mhwaveedit media-sound/mp3info media-sound/mpg123 media-sound/normalize media-sound/sox media-sound/vorbis-tools media-sound/wavbreaker media-sound/wavesurfer media-sound/wavsplit media-sound/xmms media-video/avifile media-video/ffmpeg media-video/mjpegtools media-video/mpeg2vidcodec media-video/mplayer media-video/nvidia-glx media-video/nvidia-kernel media-video/realplayer media-video/transcode media-video/vcdimager media-video/xanim media-video/xine-ui net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus net-analyzer/net-snmp net-analyzer/netcat net-analyzer/nmap net-analyzer/tcpdump net-dialup/gnokii net-dns/bind-tools net-dns/libidn net-firewall/iptables net-fs/autofs net-fs/idmapd net-fs/nfs-utils net-fs/samba net-ftp/deadftp net-ftp/easyftp net-ftp/ftp net-ftp/ftpcube net-ftp/gftp net-ftp/kasablanca net-ftp/ncftp net-irc/xchat net-libs/gnutls net-libs/liblockfile net-libs/libnet net-libs/libpcap net-libs/libsoup net-libs/libwww net-libs/linc net-libs/openslp net-libs/soup net-mail/mailbase net-mail/metamail net-mail/mpack net-misc/bcm4400 net-misc/bridge-utils net-misc/curl net-misc/dhcpcd net-misc/grdesktop net-misc/hylafax net-misc/iputils net-misc/jigdo net-misc/knetload net-misc/kssh net-misc/neon net-misc/netkit-telnetd net-misc/openssh net-misc/rdate net-misc/rdesktop net-misc/rsync net-misc/tightvnc net-misc/vino net-misc/wget net-misc/whois net-nds/openldap net-nds/portmap net-p2p/amule net-p2p/ctorrent net-p2p/qtorrent net-print/cups net-print/foomatic-db-engine net-print/foomatic-filters net-print/gnome-cups-manager net-print/libgnomecups net-www/epiphany net-www/galeon net-www/lynx net-www/mozilla net-www/mozilla-firefox net-www/mozilla-launcher net-www/netscape-flash sci-libs/fftw sys-apps/acl sys-apps/acpid sys-apps/apmd sys-apps/attr sys-apps/baselayout sys-apps/coldplug sys-apps/coreutils sys-apps/cronbase sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix sys-apps/debianutils sys-apps/diffutils sys-apps/dmapi sys-apps/dmidecode sys-apps/ed sys-apps/eject sys-apps/fbset sys-apps/fcron sys-apps/file sys-apps/fileutils sys-apps/findutils sys-apps/gawk sys-apps/grep sys-apps/groff sys-apps/hdparm sys-apps/help2man sys-apps/hotplug sys-apps/hotplug-base sys-apps/hwsetup sys-apps/i2c sys-apps/kbd sys-apps/kexec-tools sys-apps/kudzu-knoppix sys-apps/less sys-apps/lm_sensors sys-apps/man sys-apps/man-pages sys-apps/memtest86 sys-apps/miscfiles sys-apps/module-init-tools sys-apps/net-tools sys-apps/netkit-base sys-apps/pam-login sys-apps/pciutils sys-apps/portage sys-apps/sed sys-apps/setserial sys-apps/sh-utils sys-apps/shadow sys-apps/slocate sys-apps/tcp-wrappers sys-apps/texinfo sys-apps/textutils sys-apps/usbutils sys-apps/utempter sys-apps/util-linux sys-apps/which sys-boot/grub sys-devel/autoconf sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper sys-devel/automake sys-devel/automake-wrapper sys-devel/bc sys-devel/bin86 sys-devel/binutils sys-devel/bison sys-devel/distcc sys-devel/flex sys-devel/gcc sys-devel/gcc-config sys-devel/gdb sys-devel/gettext sys-devel/gnuconfig sys-devel/libperl sys-devel/libtool sys-devel/m4 sys-devel/make sys-devel/patch sys-fs/devfsd sys-fs/dosfstools sys-fs/e2fsprogs sys-fs/hfsplusutils sys-fs/jfsutils sys-fs/mtools sys-fs/quota sys-fs/reiserfsprogs sys-fs/udev sys-fs/xfsdump sys-fs/xfsprogs sys-kernel/development-sources sys-kernel/linux26-headers sys-libs/cracklib sys-libs/db sys-libs/gdbm sys-libs/glibc sys-libs/gpm sys-libs/lib-compat sys-libs/libieee1284 sys-libs/libraw1394 sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 sys-libs/libtermcap-compat sys-libs/ncurses sys-libs/pam sys-libs/pwdb sys-libs/readline sys-libs/slang sys-libs/zlib sys-process/lsof sys-process/procps sys-process/psmisc www-client/prozilla x11-base/opengl-update x11-base/xorg-x11 x11-libs/fltk x11-libs/gtk+ x11-libs/gtkglarea x11-libs/gtksourceview x11-libs/libwnck x11-libs/libxklavier x11-libs/libzvt x11-libs/openmotif x11-libs/pango x11-libs/qt x11-libs/startup-notification x11-libs/vte x11-libs/wxGTK x11-misc/ksplash-ml x11-misc/mowitz x11-misc/shared-mime-info x11-misc/transset x11-misc/ttmkfdir x11-misc/xchm x11-misc/xcompmgr x11-misc/xscreensaver x11-terms/gnome-terminal x11-terms/xterm x11-themes/baghira x11-themes/crystalgl x11-themes/fusionx-aqua x11-themes/gentoo-artwork x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme x11-themes/gnome-themes x11-themes/gtk-engines x11-themes/gtk-engines-begtk x11-themes/gtk-engines-cleanice x11-themes/gtk-engines-flat x11-themes/gtk-engines-gtkstep x11-themes/gtk-engines-icegradient x11-themes/gtk-engines-mac2 x11-themes/gtk-engines-magicchicken x11-themes/gtk-engines-metal x11-themes/gtk-engines-notif x11-themes/gtk-engines-raleigh x11-themes/gtk-engines-redmond95 x11-themes/gtk-engines-xenophilia x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce x11-themes/gtk-qt-engine x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme x11-themes/korilla x11-themes/ksplash-ml-themes x11-themes/lush x11-themes/nuvola x11-themes/qtpixmap x11-themes/silver-xcursors x11-themes/sylpheed-iconset x11-wm/metacity

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-editors/vi".

gentoo / #
```

```
gentoo / # emerge unmerge -p app-editors/vi

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

!!! Trying to unmerge package(s) in system profile. 'app-editors/vi'

!!! This could be damaging to your system.

 app-editors/vi

    selected: 3.7-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

gentoo / #
```

```
gentoo # ls -lah /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 48 Nov 15 01:06 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3

gentoo #
```

Gruss

Steve

----------

## c07

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Oder den: *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   In 2005.0, we'll make sure that all the stage tarballs are sane so that you can do a stage1 with stage1 without having to wonder if anything could go wrong. 

 

Danke für den Link. Dann wird das Problem also bald für neue Installationen obsolet. Intressant wär noch zu wissen, wie dann künftig sichergestellt wird, dass alles neu gebaut wird. In bootstrap-new.sh scheint -e verwendet zu werden. Vielleicht muss man sich dann entscheiden, ob man beim "emerge system" ein -e will (womit die Pakete aus dem Bootstrap doppelt gebaut werden) oder nicht (womit man einige Pakete nicht neu übersetzt).

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   qpkg hat auch so seine Probleme, hat ein paar Fehler, wird nicht mehr gewartet und demnächst entfernt. 
> 
> Echt?

 

Es basiert halt nicht direkt auf Portage. Insbesondere macht es einige vereinfachende Annahmen beim Parsen von Dependency-Strings, die nicht immer stimmen. Dabei mag ich es eigentlich ziemlich, weil es sehr viel schneller als equery ist. Ist ein ziemlich kleines Shellskript mit schön konzentriertem Code, aber halt ein bisschen heuristisch.

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Bei mir wird z.B. app-editors/vi versucht aber es gibt kein Package app-editors/vi bei mir. Wenn ich es versuche zu löschen, dann beklagt sich Portage darüber, dass ich ein Package aus dem system profile löschen will. Na ja....

 

app-editors/vi gibts scheinbar nicht mehr, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich noch ein

```
virtual/editor app-editors/vi
```

 in /var/cache/edb/virtuals stehn haben.

----------

## steveb

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   Bei mir wird z.B. app-editors/vi versucht aber es gibt kein Package app-editors/vi bei mir. Wenn ich es versuche zu löschen, dann beklagt sich Portage darüber, dass ich ein Package aus dem system profile löschen will. Na ja.... app-editors/vi gibts scheinbar nicht mehr, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich noch ein
> 
> ```
> virtual/editor app-editors/vi
> ```
> ...

 Doch, doch! app-editors/vi gab es bei mir installiert (einfach kein ebuild mehr im Portage). Habe es aber nun gekippt. Das /var/cache/ebd/virtuals wurde nach dem Aufruf von /usr/lib/portage/bin/fixvirtuals schön sauber bereinigt  :Wink: 

Gruss

Steve

----------

## c07

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Doch, doch! app-editors/vi gab es bei mir installiert (einfach kein ebuild mehr im Portage).

 

So hab ichs auch gemeint. Portage hat öfter Probleme damit, wenn lokal Ebuilds installiert sind, die sonst nicht mehr in der Datenbank sind (manchmal schon dann, wenn nur die installierte Version nicht mehr drin ist, aber auch nicht upgedatet werden soll).

----------

## limes

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   Oder den: *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   In 2005.0, we'll make sure that all the stage tarballs are sane so that you can do a stage1 with stage1 without having to wonder if anything could go wrong.  
> 
> Danke für den Link. Dann wird das Problem also bald für neue Installationen obsolet. Intressant wär noch zu wissen, wie dann künftig sichergestellt wird, dass alles neu gebaut wird. In bootstrap-new.sh scheint -e verwendet zu werden. Vielleicht muss man sich dann entscheiden, ob man beim "emerge system" ein -e will (womit die Pakete aus dem Bootstrap doppelt gebaut werden) oder nicht (womit man einige Pakete nicht neu übersetzt).

 

gibt es hierzu schon nähere Informationen? 

Kann man jetzt beruhigt eine stage1 Installation vornehmen?

----------

